# Ranger Shot In Head While Hunting At Delaware Park



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.10tv.com/live/content/lo...ek-park-ranger-shot-head-hunting.html?sid=102


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm glad he will be alright. From the title of your thread, many people may be lead to believe the man was killed.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

hope the ranger will be ok - turkey loads are some bad stuff. guess that idiot didn't identify his target


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i just cant see how anyone in the day and age can get shot!!! its dumba$$ like this that gives hunters a bad name!!


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

talked to an officer that was on scene and he said his face was filled with buckshot but he was would be alright


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the update!!!


----------

